# Marriage counselling or Sex therapy?



## Reepmaker (Nov 4, 2012)

My wife and I are having issues with the spark which is not helped by performance anxiety ED. We also both have issues with certain elements of each others character although deep down love each over loads. 

Any advise one what form of therapy would be the correct one for us to help put our marriage and sex life back on track?

Justin


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Marriage therapy


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Look for a marriage counselor who has experience and credentials as a sex therapist. There are plenty of them who do both, most issues in marriage have some relationship to sex anyway.

That's what we did, and it was really helpful, when the sexual issues came up, our MC/ST was knowledgeable and comfortable dealing with it.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

missymrs80 said:


> Marriage therapy


This first....








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pinkme (Oct 15, 2012)

MC has worked wonders for H and I . We have been going for several months and we have made some major break throughs. I did tell her I didnt want her to "break up with us just yet". I wanted to make sure she was around in case I needed to speak with her again. She agreed


----------

